
Steganography for Radio Amateurs: A DSSS Based Approach for Slow Scan Television - Cieplak
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.128.5217&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
7402
tldr: Amoral research into how to break Amateur Radio regulations concerning
encryption without getting caught.

Discussion of the purpose of and justification for these regulations not
included in article.

~~~
HocusLocus
Virtue signal received. Help is on the way.

